
Netflix permanently pulls iTunes billing for new users - pentae
https://venturebeat.com/2018/12/28/netflix-permanently-pulls-itunes-billing-for-new-users/
======
pentae
It must be nice being as large as Netflix and able to pull a move like this
without Apple threatening to remove you from the App Store due to non-
compliance. Apple wouldn't dare remove the Netflix app but a smaller developer
wouldn't have a chance in hell of getting their app through without being
forced to use IAP.

~~~
scarface74
There are plenty of smaller apps that do the same thing. One that comes to
mind is ACloudGuru.

~~~
pentae
Well it's anecdotal but when we have tried something similar (Buy on our
website and use the app as a 'dumb client') on a couple of different apps they
refused to accept it.

~~~
scarface74
The official App Store rule is that you can’t have a link from your app to
your website that would allow them to purchase digital goods that can be used
within your app and you can’t mention _how_ to subscribe outside of the app.

~~~
pentae
Yes, i'm well aware of this. Perhaps you don't have much experience dealing
with the app review team but in our experience these rules are more often
loose guidelines. At the end of the day it comes down to the reviewer you have
and how you can benefit Apple.

